# Vodafone Shares



## apple1 (2 Mar 2007)

Hi,
Just realised this week that I still own Vodafone shares arising from shares purchased during the original Eircom float fiasco.  The address on the correspondence was from a rented residence I left 8 years ago.  Anybody know who I need to contact to update details?  Not even sure at this time if my shares are worth anything.  Thanks in advance, apple1


----------



## ClubMan (2 Mar 2007)

Contact the [broken link removed]. The shares that you owned are probably worth something but the share *certs *that you currently have are probably worthless because [broken link removed] _Vodafone _made a capital repayment to shareholders and issued new share certificates to shareholders (who didn't have to send the old ones back but these are now worthless). You need to find out what happened to yours and what happened to [broken link removed] over the years.

Are you sure that you got your _Valentia eircom _takeover payment way back when?

Also bear in mind that any capital losses can be written off against future capital gains. See this thread for some background:

CGT losses on eircom shares


----------



## apple1 (2 Mar 2007)

Thanks for the response Clubman on both this query & the related taxation on shares query.  Much appreciated.


----------



## apple1 (2 Mar 2007)

Clubman,

I was too quick off the mark last time around.  I guess my dividend cheques continued to be mailed to the address I rented. Wrt to the Eircom/Valentia issue, have I missed out on something?????  Thanks, apple1


----------



## ClubMan (2 Mar 2007)

Contact _Vodafone's_ registrars to ask about dividends. They may know if the cheques were cashed and, if not, if the dividends can be reissued. Probably not a fortune though. If there were cashed then somebody has been nicking your money!_

Valentia _bought _eircom _out a while back. A majority of shareholders OK'd the deal so everybody had to sell to them. I think that there may have been a deadline for returning your shares in order to get the payment. Maybe contact the eircom registrars to clarify?


----------

